# TOM January-Esoterica Dorchester



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Put your reviews here for the tobacco of the month for January.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Haven't tried this one yet. I'll have to see if I can find some.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I got a tin of this in my last order and will get to it this weekend. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Haven't tried this one yet. I'll have to see if I can find some.


You, or anyone else, who would like a sample of this and will post a review send me a PM with your addy and I'll get one headed to you. :tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

PM sent. Thanks!!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Put your reviews here for the tobacco of the month for January.


Say Kheffelf, if there is one, where can we find a published TOM list? I'd really like to lay in all of them for the next year. 

Thanks!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Joan said:


> Say Kheffelf, if there is one, where can we find a published TOM list? I'd really like to lay in all of them for the next year.
> 
> Thanks!


We don't vote for the whole year, we do it for three months at at time, right now we are on the second month for this time, here is the thread for this time. Voting for the next month will pop up somtime in Feb.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121077


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Aaaah! Thank you so much! 

(Apparently my google-fu is week this morning. NEED MORE COFFEE!)


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I had my first bowl tonight and it was very tasty. Tobacco was very moist so I let it sit out for half hour before I lit up. I have been enjoying all the VaPers so far but this one strikes me as the most consistent so far-even flavor all the way. The aroma on the porch-mild and enticing. Taste on the tongue was creamy. Burn was steady and I had no relights. This one is a winner in my book. I'm going to see-saw the Escudo and this one for the next week and see how they stack up.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't have any right now, but i have some reviews of it in the "blind review #1" topic.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Ultramag was kind enough to send me a nice sample of this blend. First thoughts: the pouch aroma is very interesting! My experience with the virginias is very limited so I can't really compare... anyhow I'm getting ahead of myself. 

I am going to smoke a bowl now, but will probably hold off on my review until I get a couple bowls of this under my belt.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

First, I would like to thank Ultramag for the sample of Esoterica Dorchester.
I went into this one with no preconceived notions. I didn't read any reviews, wanting to be fair to the bakky.

Strength: Medium (IMO)
Taste : Medium (IMO)
Never have been goot at Room Note.
Flavoring: none detected

The only thing I did read was what the blend was. I have to admit, it is one of the easier VaPers I have smoked. I broke it up a little and let dry for an hour before packing. It was still a little moist, but smoked very cool and dry. No moisture in the bottom of the bowl at all. I liked that the Perique did not overpower the Virginia's. I was able to separate the two the first part of the bowl. About half-bowl, it melded into a nice well rounded taste. It was still a little sweet on the draw with a little spiciness throughout. When nosing, the perique was more evident, but in a good way. I have been liking straight Virginia's, but this is a nice change. I smoked this in one of my larger cobs. I think personally, I would like it better in my small briar. Seems like a nice "down for the night smoke", right after a good meal. I will definitely get a tin. Not sure how old this was, but I think it would age nicely.

Hope it wasn't to long. Now I can check out all the reviews.

Thanks again for the sample, Ultramag!:tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Just got my sample from Ultramag this past week. Give me a few days and I'll get my review up.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the sample Chad.

I thought this was very close to Escudo. Its very much dominated by sweet VAs and IMO the perique doesn't add much. I don't dislike VAs but my tastebuds aren't too sensitive to their flavors, kinda like smoking sweet air, unless there's something with some strength there to contrast. For me the small amount of perique just wasn't enough to kick it. Something that was noted on TR that I agreed with was that the blend is inconsistent from one bowl to the next depending on how much perique happens to be in that particular pinch from the tin or bag.

Oddly, I did notice this week that days I smoke the cigars I'm smoking now, I pick up lighter flavors much much better. I know that usually works the opposite way but I'll just consider it good luck. Too bad I didn't realize this before I smoked my sample.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok I've had about 4 bowls of this now so I think I can write some sort of review. This is my first so take it with a grain of salt. 

===========================

*Place & Date: The past week or so Jan 10-18th*
*Tobacco: Esoterica Dorchester*
*Tobacco Cut*: Ribbon
*Cut Width:* uh, kinda skinny 
*Cut Length:* varying lengths - average I'd say 
*Ingredients:* some sort of virginias and perique

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 6 - has a pleasing light, straw like color
*Condition *(humidity level): 4 - a little moist, not a big deal tho
*Smell*: 6 perhaps it's my total inexperience with Va/Pers but I find the smell to be "most intriguing" when I compare it to my McClelland's bulk Va/Per it looks a lot lighter and it smells lighter too. For that reason I assume we are working with a younger tobacco here. The smell is sweet, but it has a slightly musky scent to it too - difficult for my noob palate to describe. I really liked it because it's unlike any of my other tobaccos
*Packing* (easy to difficult): 4 - I thought this packed easy enough after drying it out as suggested
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 6 - no problems with this ribbon cut
*Taste*: 6 I found it tasting a lot like it smelled out of the bag at times it was a little salty
*Room Note/Aroma*: 6 The aroma to me was very enjoyable, more so then the taste. I would find myself "nosing" the bowl quite a bit. As for the actual room note I have no idea. 
*Consistency of taste*: 6 For me I noticed no major differences in taste from bowl to bowl.
*Combustion*: 6 I thought it burned pretty easily / well
*Humidity during smoke*: 4 If smoked too fast I can definately see the condensation build up quickly.
*Tongue irritations*: 4 I found this blend to be pretty mild on the tongue if smoked slowly
*Throat irritation*: 4 I found this blend to be pretty mild on the throat
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6 I didn't find myself dissatisfied after smoking.
*After-taste/Finish*: 4 I didn't notice much - it was reasonable enough
*quality-price rapport*: 6 this is a high quality tobacco and at $8 for 2 oz's I think this represents an excellent value

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_x__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* __85__

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

I think this is a very decent smoke and it's something that I would at this point certainly consider picking up again. Granted, if I were actually in the position to purchase a tin I'd probably try something similar like Escudo just to compare blends but I certainly won't forget this tobacco and wouldn't mind revisiting it in the future.

I really like how the appearance of the tobacco coincides with the general aroma (both smoked and unsmoked). For me really seems like a great "theme" and enhances the overall enjoyment of smoking this tobacco.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

===========================

*Place & Date: Sitting at the computer desk over the last couple weeks*
*Tobacco: Esoterica Dorchester*
*Tobacco Cut*: Shag
*Cut Width:* average 
*Cut Length:* varies, most are longer than I care for
*Ingredients:* Matured virginias and perique (supposed to be 5 or 6 Va's in this one)

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 6 looks like baccy to me
*Condition *(humidity level): 6- a little moist maybe, but 10-15 minuutes drying fixes it right up
*Smell*: 6- very pleasing tin aroma
*Packing* (easy to difficult): 4 - Not a big problem, but the shag cut requires a little extra futzing with to pack consistant
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 6 - very easy light
*Taste*: 6 I like the taste. It reminds me of something I as usual can't quite seem to put my finger on.
*Room Note/Aroma*: 6 Seems fine to me, the boss didn't throw me out of the house yet so we're good.
*Consistency of taste*: 6 Taste stays pretty much the same to me
*Combustion*: 6 Burned well, easy to keep lit
*Humidity during smoke*: 6- No problems noted
*Tongue irritations*: 6 No problems noted
*Throat irritation*: 6 - This ones just weird
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6 I'll buy more to go with the tin I still have cellared
*After-taste/Finish*: 4- Pretty short finish, but no bad flavors
*quality-price rapport*: 6 Price consistant with any other similiar tins

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_x__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* __93__

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

93 seems kinda high, but I did enjoy it so I guess I'll call it good enough. While smoking this I am reminded of something else I've smoked before though I can't seem to put my finger on it. For some damn reason PA is what keeps coming to mind. That just can't be it and makes no sense. Maybe I'm just weird.

All in all I think Dorchester is a pretty fair all around Va/Per, on the lighter side perique wise, and would recommend it to anyone wanting to sample some Va/Pers. This concludes my feeble Jan. TOM review p


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

*Tobacco: Esoterica Dorchester, *tinned 12/98, opened 1/08
*Place & Date: *Heated 48F garage, in a seasoned Kirsten briar
*Tobacco Cut*: narrow ribbons
*Cut Width:* duh
*Cut Length:* well, it's like... ribbons!
*Ingredients:* "Matured Virginia With Louisiana Perique"

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 6 a nice even earthy brown with faint blond highlights, closer look shows resin crystals
*Condition *(humidity level): 6 absolutely perfect for smoking, resinous crystals are a tiny bit sticky
*Smell*: 6 Num num num num num...
*Packing*: 6 packs perfectly
*Lighting*: 6 lit perfectly with Frank's method
*Taste*: 6 ooooooh....aaaaaaah...ooooooh.....aaaaaaaah.... complex and sweet, ten miles deep and forty wide with lots of room for introspection
*Room Note/Aroma*: 6 torn between smoking and sniffing, a rich, luscious, inviting susurrus; this is how I'd always imagined pipe notes should feel to others
*Consistency of taste*: 6 the same from top to bottom
*Combustion*: 6 one relight due to distraction [Look! Something shiny!] 
*Humidity during smoke*: 6 cool and dry
*Tongue irritations*: 6 are you kidding?? 
*Throat irritation*: 6 nope
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6 it's RICH and DEEP like the tastiest dinner: a three inch thick salt box rib eye rubbed with coarse ground Sumatran peppercorns, grilled rare, field greens with tarragon, rosemary, capers, a little chevre and balsamic vinegar, impertinent shiraz's throughout, followed by a fine favorite vitola and smoky single malt...THEN the wild monkey sex. Yeah. Satisfying. You could say that.
*
After-taste/Finish*: 6 WANT MORE NOW! 
*quality-price rapport*: 6 if I could remember how much it was, I'd say this particular tin is probably worth 5x whatever I paid. Exquisite. Really.

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
_X_this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* 100

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

Wish I'd had a brand new can ready for immediate comparison; this nine year old batch would be awfully difficult to beat. It's a good thing I took IHT's advice to open it now; there is a little moisture corrosion starting on the underside of the lid, just a tiny bit about 30awg wide around the inner pressed metal circle. And the crystals...whoa.

I'd compare this aged smoke to the time I shared some 28(?) yr cask strength McCLellan with a good friend over good cigars after an epic, twenty-four hour motorcycle ride... Yeah. This is some good stuff. I'm savin' it, and thanks for reading!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Had a couple of bowls of this, this stuff really didn't do anything for me. I probably would never buy a tin of this. Thought it was mild to medium on the strength category, for me I wish it was a little stronger. A plus of this stuff it burned great and was easy really easy to pack. I am a huge fan of heavy perique blends like Fillmore, and to me this wasn't that heavy on the perique. Another plus is I never had any tongue bite from this blend as well. This stuff just isn't for me. I still haven't an Esoterica blend that I really like.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Had a couple of bowls of this, this stuff really didn't do anything for me. I probably would never buy a tin of this. Thought it was mild to medium on the strength category, for me I wish it was a little stronger. A plus of this stuff it burned great and was easy really easy to pack. I am a huge fan of heavy perique blends like Fillmore, and to me this wasn't that heavy on the perique. Another plus is I never had any tongue bite from this blend as well. This stuff just isn't for me. I still haven't an Esoterica blend that I really like.


Aw man, it is so wild how different blends hit different pipers. I really like your review, too.

Say Kheffelf, was that a new can of Dorchester? Let me know if you want to sell it.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Joan said:


> Aw man, it is so wild how different blends hit different pipers. I really like your review, too.
> 
> Say Kheffelf, was that a new can of Dorchester? Let me know if you want to sell it.


Nope, actually ultramag sent me a sample of it. Was pretty cool of him.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Nope, actually ultramag sent me a sample of it. Was pretty cool of him.


Doh! Okay.

Couple weeks ago I tried two different Bayou Morning Flakes, the four year old 8 oz can first followed by a new 2oz tin. Totally different smoke! No character to the new tin, almost like empty air compared to the cellared can. Next time I'll start with the new stuff and work backward! :tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Well today was a Dorchester day. I went through the whole sample that Ultramag sent to me last month (Thanks again!!). And after my enjoyment of this blend I've decided that it is now in 2nd place.

Like most people who reviewed this blend, I found that this had the least amount of Perique in it compared to the others that I have smoked so far. However, the taste was still great and somewhat creamy. The perique and the virginias were seperate in the beginning and it was a bit spicy when I finally got it going. After about a third of the bowl the blend settled down and melded together well.

I did have an issue lighting this one. I dried it correctly but I had one clump of tobacco sitting on top that refused to light. After two attempts I scooped that piece out of there and it lit perfectly. This blend stayed lit better than the other two so far. It required two relights but I believe that it was more my fault because my brother called and I was trying to smoke, review, and talk to him all at the same time.

I would recommend this blend to anyone who is just getting into VaPers and doesn't want to get blasted with Perique right off the bat.


----------

